# Fast and Nimble



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 24, 2014)

I have never seen this until now...wow!

[youtube]lPBmHuMQdRM[/youtube]


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah those sprint boats are bad [email protected]#


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 25, 2014)

Dang.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 25, 2014)

And here's one that stands in sharp contrast...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3Ynbhi3uJk


----------



## fender66 (Jun 25, 2014)

In the 400 cubic inch category we're talking upwards of 700-800 HP. Steel heads allowed and race fuel required

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: !


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 25, 2014)

Those guys are INSANE!! I get scared running 27mph through the riffles with my outboard jet. No chance I'd run one of those.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 25, 2014)

Blew my mind how agile they are making those turns. It looks like they are in fast forward.


----------



## bnt5 (Jun 25, 2014)

I would get lost trying to figure out the turns coming at 70 mph! Wonder how they keep water in those ditches... :LOL2:


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 25, 2014)

I've seen it on tv before and it's unreal. You should see when they don't make a turn!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357089#p357089 said:


> bnt5 » Yesterday, 20:20[/url]"]I would get lost trying to figure out the turns coming at 70 mph! Wonder how they keep water in those ditches... :LOL2:



I've read that they are only 4' in the deepest parts too.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 27, 2014)

That's the power of a well designed inboard jet. The hulls are literally sucked onto the surface of the water.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ranchero50 said:


> That's the power of a well designed inboard jet. The hulls are literally sucked onto the surface of the water.


Damn, that makes sense because I think if they were prop motors those suckers would slide hard on every turn.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Jul 16, 2014)

There is a local farmer down the road from my place about 2-3 miles. He just put is a huge "track" in one of his fields for jet boat racing. Says he will make more money renting out his track then actually farming the same field. He has 3-4 races a summer.
Yes the channels are only 4-5 ft deep at the most, designed that way so when the boats flip, and they do flip, it is easier for rescue crews to get in water.
The boats are like track race cars, good for short runs around a track, but unsuitable for regular use on river/lake for the day.
Fun rides for sure, will need to change shorts after each run.....lol


----------

